# Luigi's Casa Della Tires



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 2, 2007)

I have a favor to ask PB members. James loves the Pixar movie _Cars_. Sonya and I have been looking for the playset called Luigi's Casa Della Tires:
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=4661222

Have any of you happened to see it on any toy shelves in the States?


----------



## kvanlaan (Apr 2, 2007)

Rich, I've poked around a bit and can't even find it online, except where it's "out of stock". Toys 'R' Us, nothing. Amazon, nothing. Is it _that_ popular?

The sad thing is, I'm sure it's made here (like all the other toys in the world) but the chances of finding it are next to nil. But then again, you never know... I'll have a peek here too.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks Kevin. You can find them on EBay for $50 but that's price gouging. I'm hoping someone might find one on a lone shelf. We have the other 3 pieces for the town (picked them up for $7 each) and we're hoping to get this one before his birthday.

That movie was so smart. What young boy doesn't like playing with cars? Even my daughter likes playing with his set. Whenever James has friends come over, they make a beeline for his cars.


----------



## kvanlaan (Apr 22, 2007)

Sorry, Rich, no dice so far. I will keep half an eye out for it but the chances seem pretty slim at this point...


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 22, 2007)

That's OK. Bill Brown found one. Thanks!


----------

